# 100 Favorites: # 18



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Brahms: Clarinet Quintet; Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
Delmé String Quartet, Keith Puddy (clarinet) (MCA Classics; also released on IMP)*










This is another recording that I discovered in graduate school. Back then, I was immediately struck by the warmth and the nearly overwhelming melancholy of Brahms' Clarinet Quintet. Since then, I've heard several other ensembles take on this music, but none of them has ever bowled me over like this one. The Delmé String Quartet's recording of Dvořák's "American" Quartet is superb too.


----------

